

Bash Finder: Control the Finder from the Terminal - HendrikR
https://github.com/NapoleonWils0n/bashfinder

======
pavel_lishin
Neat idea, but:

    
    
        mv .bash_profile ~/.bash_profile
    

No thanks, I have my own things in there.

~~~
oinksoft
I too am confused as to why the author has chosen to include their entire Bash
configuration in this repository. As far as I can tell, this is the only
interesting file:

[https://github.com/NapoleonWils0n/bashfinder/blob/master/.ba...](https://github.com/NapoleonWils0n/bashfinder/blob/master/.bash_macosx)

So you'd just want to rename this to something obvious like "osx-finder.bash"
and source that file.

~~~
brightghost
I also wasted a fair amount of time looking through these files, trying to
figure out what all the miscellaneous bash configs had to do with the stated
purpose. I did find that there is a nice undocumented feature of the cdff
command, which allows you to specify the directory of a window lower in the
stack by sending a numeral as the positional parameter.

------
msarnoff
On a similar note, if you just want to open a new Finder window to the current
working directory (instead of using an existing Finder window), just use

    
    
      open .
    

The 'open' command has tons of uses (open a file with a specific application,
reveal a file in Finder, open a URL in the user's browser, etc.) and I
recommend reading its man page.

~~~
jlgreco
For linux users: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-open>

------
lukifer
Cool stuff. In a perfect world, it would be awesome to have the terminal be a
pane attached to the Finder window. :)

